# tire dummy



## lcII (Mar 30, 2009)

In the past I usually made one by putting a stack of tires around a post, but has any one seen the type that has three upright tires one on the other connected by rope, I think I saw it on an LSA lightning scientific arnis website. How do you make one of those or what kind do you make, and how?


----------



## joeygil (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you pretty much answered your own question.

You get a post, and stack tires around it and tie it with rope.


I'd suggest getting tires at a junk yard.


----------



## fmafighter (Apr 1, 2009)

Try contacting Daniel Arola. Here is his link. He made a nice tire dummy. Here is his website: http://www.damag-inc.zoomshare.com/


Regards,

Errol Ballesteros


----------



## fmafighter (Apr 1, 2009)

BTW - I got all my used tires from Goodyear. They are throwing tries out on a daily basis.


----------



## MJS (Apr 1, 2009)

lcII said:


> In the past I usually made one by putting a stack of tires around a post, but has any one seen the type that has three upright tires one on the other connected by rope, I think I saw it on an LSA lightning scientific arnis website. How do you make one of those or what kind do you make, and how?


 
I've seen this using the stand for a heavy bag.  Obviously the bag is not used, however the tires, usually 2, are connected by rope, with the other end of the rope connected to where the bag would hang from.


----------

